# My pitbull puppies pics, does it look too thin ?



## justbenice (Feb 24, 2015)

Dear all.
I have my little pitbull here, today he is full 4months old and it weight about 24 lbs . Some of my friend said he look too thin. What do you think about it ?

Here are some pic when he at 14 weeks :

























And here some pics of him today, 16 weeks old :









And here are small videoclip when he playing with me :





With 24 lbs at 16 weeks, can he make to 65 lbs when full grow ?

--------------------------
10 months old update :


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

24 lbs at 16 weeks would make his adult weight about 50lbs. He is at a great weight for a puppy! And sure he can reach 65lbs as an adult if you over feed him....but you don't want to do that


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum justbenice! 
Nice looking pup and he is not too thin. I wouldn't be too concerned about a young pups weight. You don't want him under weight but your boy looks fine. 

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Cute pup! No he is not too thin. Most people just keep their dogs over weight, but that is not good for their health.


----------



## justbenice (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you guys! I could not find a thanks button  .
My dog have father which is weight arround 65 lbs ( not fat, strong weight) So is it possible my dog can grow to that weight? He was a last one of the brand when born , so i am afraid he will not become big like his father.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Just curious, what is your pups name?

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

It's possible, but APBT are not big dogs. Just keep him in shape and whatever he weighs he weighs, weighing more is not important.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

He's at a great weight right now. Most people keep their dogs too fat, so you're going to get some criticism. You do want to see some back rib on a dog, and a pronounced waist. That's totally healthy.


----------



## justbenice (Feb 24, 2015)

jttar said:


> Just curious, what is your pups name?
> 
> Joe


We call him Mic . My 2 sons love him very much!


----------



## Mom2MMKDrogo (Feb 14, 2015)

He is soo cute


----------



## justbenice (Feb 24, 2015)

Mom2MMKDrogo said:


> He is soo cute


Thank you! Your Drogo look very cute also! Please update your Drogo picture when he arrive.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Looking forward to watching Mic grow up. Please keep us updated with pictures.

Joe


----------



## justbenice (Feb 24, 2015)

I have some pics of my Mig today . 10 months old :


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha that last one looks like he is laughing. Super cute.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Love the smile on Mig's face in the second picture! LOL. Thanks for the update justbenice.

Joe


----------



## rabbit (Jan 14, 2012)

He's grown into a good looking pup he does totally look like he's laughing in the 2nd picture


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw he is still cute I see


----------



## justbenice (Feb 24, 2015)

Thank you !
Does anyone know what kind of pitbull he is ? He look quite diffirence with another pitbulls arround here. He is 9 months now and weight 64lbs . I wonder if he still can gain weight ?


----------

